# Ijoy Combo RDTA with 6 Interchangeable Decks



## Vape0206 (31/10/16)

First of all a huge thanks to Christina and everybody at Heaven Gifts for the awesome opportunity to take part in their amazing giveaways.

So, if you loved the build and designed features of the Ijoy Limitless Plus RDTA, you will definitely want to get your hands on Ijoy’s latest Rebuildable Dripper Tank. This versatile atomiser features an interchangeable build deck system which caters to each and every builder with 6 available interchangeable building decks.

So let’s get started.

*Packaging:*

The packaging is very similar to the limitless rdta packaging with the tribal bandana type theme running along the sides. The black with gold printing in my opinion looks really amazing and gives it that elegant, classy touch.

On the sides of the packaging they mention which build decks are included and which build decks can be purchased separately.

The 7 interchangeable build decks:


IMC – 1

IMC – 2 (INCLUDED)

IMC – 3 (INCLUDED)

IMC – 4

IMC – 5

IMC – 6 

IMC – COIL 0.3 OHM(40-80W) (INCLUDED)

There is also an RDA base that can be purchased separately if you wish to use it as a RDA.
On the back of the packaging there is some information of how the tank can be used, a scratch and check for authenticity, some details of where the product is manufactured and a list of specifications.

*Specifications:*


Interchangeable Gold-plated Building Deck

7 optional decks to choose from as mentioned above

6.5ml Tank Reservoir

20.5mm Building Deck

25mm Diameter

53mm Height

Convenient Side Filling System

*Contents of package:*

Inside the packaging you will receive:


1 x Ijoy Combo RDTA with the IMC – 2 build deck pre-installed

1 x IMC-3 building deck (velocity styled deck)

1 x 0.3 ohm premade coil

1 x extra top cap which is compatible with any 510 drip tips

1 x Black Flat Head Screw Driver

1 x Blue Phillips Head Screw Driver

1 x Extra Glass Tank

1 x Spare Bag which includes extra O-rings, extra screws for the build decks, 1 single coil adapter, 1 x 510 drip tip, 1 extra 510 pin and a set of coils which seems to be staple claptons.
*Ease of Use:*

I found that using and changing the build decks have been quite easy. The threads on the tank aren’t the smoothest but I haven’t had any trouble with them. The O-rings are not too loose and not too tight but just right. The airflow control has the perfect amount of restrictiveness and is one of the smoothest airflows I have come across. There is a minute amount of whistling but other than that its very quiet.

*Building: *

You can pretty much stick any build into this atty as there is plenty of room on that 20.5mm build deck. One thing I really love is that Ijoy went with phillips head grub screws on the IMC – 2(velocity style) deck instead of the usual hex screws which is prone to stripping quite easily.

*Wicking:*

Wicking this rdta is exactly the same as you would on the limitless plus, very easy. My first try at wicking wasn’t the most successful attempts. I ran the cotton all the way down to the bottom of the tank and got major spitback. I set about rewicking it and cut the tails just so that it wasn’t visible in the reservoir. After this attempt the tank was wicking properly giving insane flavour and clouds for days. I can confidently say that this is currently my go to tank.

*Some Pro’s:*


Easy building due to large build deck and interchangeable decks

Massive flavour and awesome clouds

6.5ml of juice capacity

Very pleasing to the eye

Very smooth airflow

Looks awesome on my minikin V2 hehe
*Some Cons:*


If you tilt it for a long period of time you will get leaking, but that’s the only con I found for this device.
*Overall Thoughts:*

I love this tank and I don’t see it being replaced as my favourite any time soon. Top quality and good value for money. I will definitely recommend this RDTA to anybody looking for awesome flavour and clouds.


Please feel free to comment below if you disagree or think I left something out .

Hope you enjoyed the read

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/10/16)

I'm sure it gets hot though.... right? I mean your lips is right by the coils, what is your take on heat for this atty? Does it run hot, hows the chuff cap? (Thanks for the review @Vape0206)


----------



## Vape0206 (31/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I'm sure it gets hot though.... right? I mean your lips is right by the coils, what is your take on heat for this atty? Does it run hot, hows the chuff cap? (Thanks for the review @Vape0206)


I vape at around 80-100w and i must say i haven't experienced burned lips lol. That atty does get abit warm but it never burned my hands or lips. I really enjoy this wide bore chuff cup. It takes a bit getting used to but if you usually vape on normal 510 drip tips but other than that its amazing. Please bear in mind this is only my personal opinion. Like i said the only con for me is that it leaks when its laid on its side and thats not enough to put me off

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/10/16)

Vape0206 said:


> I vape at around 80-100w and i must say i haven't experienced burned lips lol. That atty does get abit warm but it never burned my hands or lips. I really enjoy this wide bore chuff cup. It takes a bit getting used to but if you usually vape on normal 510 drip tips but other than that its amazing. Please bear in mind this is only my personal opinion. Like i said the only con for me is that it leaks when its laid on its side and thats not enough to put me off
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your views here man - it really is appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206 (31/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for your views here man - it really is appreciated.


No problem buddy

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le_Meow (2/11/16)

I bought this tank yesterday. Really happy thus far. I switched over from an Avo 24 which i just couldn't get used to. 

It does get hot but hasn't burned me yet. The flavour is amazing and so are the clouds. I've only been vaping on it for 8 hours or so and will see if it remains consistent. We'll see when i get to rewicking whether i can get the consistency which lacked on my avo 24. 

The only thing i dont like is the gold finishing. Doesnt match up with my Tarot 200w VTC. I need my setup to be as aesthetically pleasing as it is efficient. All of this could be solved by buying a silicone case, unfortunately i cant find any in SA.... There's also a weird crest which looks like the sorting hat has thrown me into Ravenclaw.


----------



## Vape0206 (2/11/16)

Le_Meow said:


> I bought this tank yesterday. Really happy thus far. I switched over from an Avo 24 which i just couldn't get used to.
> 
> It does get hot but hasn't burned me yet. The flavour is amazing and so are the clouds. I've only been vaping on it for 8 hours or so and will see if it remains consistent. We'll see when i get to rewicking whether i can get the consistency which lacked on my avo 24.
> 
> The only thing i dont like is the gold finishing. Doesnt match up with my Tarot 200w VTC. I need my setup to be as aesthetically pleasing as it is efficient. All of this could be solved by buying a silicone case, unfortunately i cant find any in SA.... There's also a weird crest which looks like the sorting hat has thrown me into Ravenclaw.


I had an avo 24 and i must say.. The combo is way better in my opinion. 

The gold doesnt bother me coz it gies quite well with my minikin. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoster (2/11/16)

Damn and i just got the plus, well i do love it alot... but after seing this.....


----------



## kev mac (3/11/16)

Vape0206 said:


> View attachment 73616
> View attachment 73618
> View attachment 73619
> View attachment 73620
> ...


Very nice review. I love the idea of multiple decks.ijoy is coming up big in 2016.


----------



## Grant22 (14/11/17)

Hi there

Any idea where I can buy an additional cap, airflow with chuff tip for the Ijoy combo in South Africa?


----------



## Gonzilla (14/11/17)

Grant22 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Any idea where I can buy an additional cap, airflow with chuff tip for the Ijoy combo in South Africa?



I've got this RDTA and didn't use the chuff cap myself only the 510. My 510 top cap got damaged so if you want to swap your 510 for the chuff we could maybe make a plan?


----------

